# Plug-In systems PMS 5 BWAH



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been trying to access Plug-In Systems website, but it seems to be defunct!

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the PMS 5 BWAH control panel that I could beg, steal, borrow, copy, or otherwise acquire, please.

Michael.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Surely someone must know something about Plug-In Systems, and if they have a website.

What about one of the dealers......

 Obviously not!


----------

